
Let's go and work remotely for couple of weeks? - raunometsa
I&#x27;m living in Estonia and I really like it here. Except for the weather. Ok, we have some nice summers after every five years or so, but most of the time it&#x27;s too cold for me.<p>I&#x27;ve been thinking to go and live somewhere else for a couple of months a year.<p>We could:<p>- find a nice place with some sun (&gt; in Estonia)<p>- rent some places not too far from each other, so we can meet up sometimes<p>- work from coworking places<p>- organize small get-togethers to talk about what we&#x27;re working on<p>Necker Island would be great for this... Richard you here?<p>Does it make sense? Let&#x27;s go and work remotely? We could start with couple of weeks or so.
======
mtmail
There are communities in the "digital normad" scene who travel around the
world while working. You should be able to find like-minded people there. E.g.
[https://nomadlist.com/forum/](https://nomadlist.com/forum/) or find a co-
working space, e.g. [https://www.sun-desk.com/](https://www.sun-desk.com/),
[http://www.punspace.com/](http://www.punspace.com/)

